# more pics of Danee



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

So cute! Love the ears!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

ahhhh!!!! he is so cute!!!!!


----------



## eventer5349 (Dec 9, 2012)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

*slings Danee over shoulder and starts running*


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

he looks so sweet


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

lol @ endiku, I'd like to see you try it! He may only be 33" but the vet estimated him at almost 200 pounds! He's a stocky little guy


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

i think his huge forehead makes him adorable


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

haha, no worries xD Sour is 230 or so and only an inch taller than him  fine. I'll change my tactic.

*Tosses Danee into a large wheelbarrow and runs like an idiot*


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

*hides behind near by tree and quietly laughs*


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

He's adorable! I love his ears.


----------

